# LTS 1 Kettenstrebe gebrochen...!!!



## LTSPauli (4. September 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Ich fahr seit ewigen Zeiten ein LTS 1, ich liebe dieses Bike! - und gestern ist die rechte Kettenstrebe gebrochen, beim Runterfahren eines stinknormalen Randsteines...!  
Meine ersten spontanten Suizidbestrebungen haben sich erst verflüchtigt nachdem ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen bin, also erstmal herzlichen Dank für´s Retten meines Lebens. So. Und wemma jetzt noch das Leben meines LTS 1 retten können dann bin ich der glücklichste Mensch auf diesem Planeten...

Nachdem ich hier schon ein bißerl herumgelesen hab stellen sich mir primär mal 2 Fragen:
1. Wie stell ich fest ob mein LTS 1 ein ´96, ´97 oder ´98 ist...???
2. Woher krieg´ ich eine (wenn ich dann weiß welches Baujahr ich fahr bzw. gefahren bin) passende Kettenstrebe - oder einen kompletten neuen Hinterbau -  neu oder gebraucht, kollvommen s**eissegal, hauptsache ok...!?!?

BITTE BITTE BITTE DANKE DANKE DANKE!


----------



## kingmoe (4. September 2006)

Erstmal herzlich willkommen! Wir kriegen dass schon hin, nicht umbringen bitte!

Poste doch mal ein Foto von deinem Bike, dann können wir dir wahrscheinlich das BJ sagen. Ansonsten schau mal in die GT-Kataloge, die auf 

www.mtb-kataloge.de 

hinterlegt sind. Rahmennummer wäre auch interessant.

Neu, also vom Importeur/Händler, wirst du wohl keine Teile mehr bekommen, ab und zu gibt es Hinterbauten bei ebay. Dazu ist auch ein Besuch bei ebay.co.uk empfehlenswert.

Wenn sich nichts einzeln finden lässt, ich habe noch 2 LTS-Frame-Sets - Welche Größe hat dein LTS?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (4. September 2006)

Hi,
ja bring mal ein Bild und die Seriennummer. Ich habe auch noch ein paar restteile rumliegen.
Es wird sich sicher hier bei den vielen GTlern was finden!
Gebe nicht auf... 
Gruss,
Paul


----------



## LTSPauli (4. September 2006)

Hey, danke allerseits, das kingt ja schon mal ganz positiv...!

Also, nachm Katalogschmökern würd´ ich mal sagen es ist ein 96er...
Rahmennummer: 009960982 LTS 19 (19 = Rahmenhöhe schätz ich mal...!?)

hoffe das hilft euch und folglich auch mir weiter...!?


----------



## gremlino (5. September 2006)

> Also, nachm Katalogschmökern würd´ ich mal sagen es ist ein 96er...



Hast du eine Titanwippe mit RS Feder? Dann ists 96er. 
Titanwippe mit Fox Luft = 95er
Aluwippe ab 97

Poste mal ein Foto von deinem Bike!



> ich habe noch 2 LTS-Frame-Sets - Welche Größe hat dein LTS?



Sage mal Moe, die Kettenstrebe müsste doch bei allen Grössen identisch sein, oder? Weil angepasste Geometrie gabs früher doch noch nicht (und wenn nur beim 14,5 Zoll, oder?)


----------



## gremlino (5. September 2006)

Mal als Vergleich, mein 96er:
Titanwippe mit RS Feder:


----------



## kingmoe (5. September 2006)

gremlino schrieb:
			
		

> Sage mal Moe, die Kettenstrebe müsste doch bei allen Grössen identisch sein, oder? Weil angepasste Geometrie gabs früher doch noch nicht (und wenn nur beim 14,5 Zoll, oder?)



Ja, denke ich auch, Kettenstrebe müsste bei allen Größen gleich sein. Aber ich wollte die Größe wissen, weil ich natürlich keinen kompletten Rahmen für ´ne Strebe auseinanderreißen würde ;-)
Passt aber eh nicht


----------



## LTSPauli (8. September 2006)

So, liebe GTiere...

Nachdem ich ja nun aus Rahmennummer und diversen Fotos weiß daß es sich beim meinem LTS-1 (19") definitiv um ein 96er handelt bleibt trotzdem nach wie vor die Frage wo ich eine Kettenstrebe oder einen kompletten Hinterbau herkrieg...?  
GT Deutschland hat mich an die Schweizer Kollegen verwiesen - weil die sich um die Ösis kümmern wollen, dürfen, sollen, müssen...!? - die meine emailanfrage allerdings seit tagen unbeantwortet lassen...

ebay.co.uk und ebay.com bieten leider soweit und bisher auch nix passendes... 

Kennt hier niemand irgendjemand der so ´n Teil irgendwo herumgammeln hat...???

Hm. Wo sind meine Antidepressiva? Und die Telefonnummer meines Psychotherapeuten...?


----------



## GT Driver (8. September 2006)

Bei GT wirst du wohl auch kein Glück haben, warum soll es in der Schweit anders sein als in Deutschland? Bei Ebay läuft gerade noch ein komplett Rahmen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...70025178121&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

Wenn nicht, hatten doch einige User  (Janikulus) ihre Hilfe angedeutet. Frage doch am besten die nochmal, vielleicht werden sie ja da geholfen. Sonst heißt es nur, Suchen, Suchen und nochmal Suchen...


----------



## LTS-Spinner (9. September 2006)

Das mit der Rahmennummer hast Du schon richtig erkannt, alle meine Rahmen hatten die Größe so angegeben, und ich hatte schon einige.... ;-) Die wenigsten Verkäufer kennen ihre eigene Rahmengröße. Ein weiters Indiz dafür ist die Steuerrohrlänge:

14,5" = ? (USA- Modell, hab ich noch nicht gemessen)
16" = 11 cm
18" = 11 cm
19" = 13 cm, kleines Gusset auf dem Oberrohr zum Sitzrohr
22" = 16 cm, großes Gusset auf dem Oberrohr zum Sitzrohr

Zugführungen sind uneinheitlich, Umwerfer mal von oben mal von unten!?

Die Kettenstreben unterscheiden sich folgendermaßen:

BJ 95: Ausfallenden UNGEKRÖPFT, V-Brakes passen nicht!, Kettenstrebengelenk steht weiter auseinandaaa

BJ 96: Ausfallenden GEKRÖPFT (Sitzstreben ähnl. "S-Bend"), V-Brakes passen endlich, Kettenstrebengelenk steht so wie die späteren STS/ LTS

BJ 97: Ausfallenden GEKRÖPFT (Sitzstreben ähnl. "S-Bend"), manche Modelle haben jetzt im Ausfallende 2 Bohrungen die einen Disc-Adapter (z. B. von Bedt) aufnehmen können (war wohl mal als Nachrüstteil erhältlich), Kettenstrebengelenk wie 96er, ALU Wippe. 

Die Kettenstrebe paßt unter Verwendung eines Industrielagersatzes (Stöckli)auch ans 96!!!! GEO und Länge sind gleich (mit Ausnahme des STS DH- Modells, das ist nen cm länger)!

Stell mal nen Foto von oben gesehen ein, dann kann man es erkennen!


----------



## kingmoe (10. September 2006)

Nachdem ja gerade auf ebay Rahmensets für sehr schlankes Geld (unter 160,- Euro) weggegangen sind, bist du ja evtl. schon versorgt?! Wenn nicht, kann eine Anfrage hier

http://www.betd.co.uk/product_list.asp?CategoryID=103

auch nicht schaden. Sind recht engagierte Leute dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTSPauli (19. September 2006)

Tja, kinmoe...

Die Rahmensets sind offensichtlich weggegangen, nur leider nicht an mich sondern vielmehr spurlos an mir vorüber, weil ich grad ein bissl sehr busy bin und mich wenig bis viel mehr gar nicht um mein schwerverletztes GTier kümmern hab können...
Aber danke jedenfalls für den Link, hab dort eh schon mal reingschaut, werd jetzt einfach mal dort nachfragen und bitten und betteln was das Zeuchs hält... *g*

Aber irgendwie werd ich den Verdacht nicht los daß sich hier in Zentraleuropa ja doch irgendwo son Teil auftreiben lassen müsste, weil GTler gibts ja offensichtlich genug, allerdings wollen die vielleicht ein bißerl gebauchpinselt werden um sich herabzulassen und ihre mitleidigen Herzen und Ersatzteilschreine aufzutun...??? ;-) Naja, mal sehn...

BTW: Hat irgendjemand irgendeinen Tau was "Hinterbaukettenstrebenschwinge" auf english heißt...? Schließlich will ich ja von den Insulanern nicht mißverstanden sondern ernstgenommen werden...! *g*

Danke allerseits!


----------



## -lupo- (19. September 2006)

LTSPauli schrieb:


> Tja, kinmoe...
> 
> Die Rahmensets sind offensichtlich weggegangen, nur leider nicht an mich sondern vielmehr spurlos an mir vorüber, weil ich grad ein bissl sehr busy bin und mich wenig bis viel mehr gar nicht um mein schwerverletztes GTier kümmern hab können...
> Aber danke jedenfalls für den Link, hab dort eh schon mal reingschaut, werd jetzt einfach mal dort nachfragen und bitten und betteln was das Zeuchs hält... *g*
> ...



Das Teil sollte sich "chainstay" oder "lower swingarm" nennen, natürlich ist es am Einfachsten für beide Parteien wenn du ein Bild hinzufügst. Wünsche dir viel Glück bei der Suche!


----------

